# displaying the gear in D/S mode



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I cannot seem to find the information about VCDS coding changes to enable the gear display in the DIS when in D or S mode (so that the DIS will show "D3" for example instead of just "D". Does anyone have a link to the coding or successfully made the change? My head's gonna explode due the scattering of vcds info.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Chimera said:


> I cannot seem to find the information about VCDS coding changes to enable the gear display in the DIS when in D or S mode (so that the DIS will show "D3" for example instead of just "D". Does anyone have a link to the coding or successfully made the change? My head's gonna explode due the scattering of vcds info.


i just looked at the adaptation menu for the 02-auto trans and dont see an option to change the gear display like you can with other cars.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am really hoping to find a way to do this as well...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The gear display requires a TCU upgrade. Don't know if there's on available yet for the 8V A3.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I could swear I've come across the vagcom (only) changes to enable this on the 8V, maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## michael-s3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a way to display the gear D/S mode too. From what I understand only US cars are missing this feature. You gotta wonder how/why that is? I just picked up my S3 two days ago, I think I'll ask my dealer if they can do a a little VCDS hacking for me.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

If it is anything like the last model, it requires a DSG tune. Maybe it is to stop US drivers from getting confused? 
Just to show how determined they are to deter us: VW even went so far as to make left foot braking disabled in the Aventador SV as "corporate policy".


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2016)

*Gear display*

My 2009 Jetta Sportwagen, did display the gear to right of PRDS, however after swapping the DSG with a 2010 unit this disappeared! I liked the display, because it helped me figure out which gears went bad.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Must be a US specific issue of displaying gear. Oz & Euro cars show it from factory


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My 2009 Jetta Sportwagen, did display the gear to right of PRDS, however after swapping the DSG with a 2010 unit this disappeared! I liked the display, because it helped me figure out which gears went bad.


OT but what happened to your DSG?


----------

